# Frage betreff Programm mit dem man C++-Code in JAVA-Code übersetzen lassen kann



## Fischflosse (30. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm bevorzugt ein Online-Programm mit welchem man C++-Code in JAVA-Code übersetzen lassen kann.

Für Eure Empfehlungen, Hinweise betreff dessen wäre ich Euch außerordentlich dankbar

Viele Grüße und bleibt gesund.

Fischflosse


----------



## MausTipTop100 (1. Juni 2021)

Das ist generell ein schwieriges Thema. Ich glaube kaum, dass es solche KIs gibt, denn es kann selbst für einen Mensch sehr kompliziert sein, Code in eine andere Sprache zu übersetzen.

Da C++ ein komplett anderes Konzept als Java hat glaube ich, dass sich das als schwer gestaltet.

Eventuell versuchst du, wenn du etwas brauchst, es dir selbst zu übersetzen. Das sollte die einfachste Möglichkeit sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
MausTipTop100!


----------

